# Questions to ask prospective trainer



## *Fiona (May 25, 2016)

Hi there, 
Through word of mouth my husband found a trainer that we are going to meet with tomorrow. We will not be picking up our puppy until the end of July but he wanted to meet with us before we get her for a consultation. Here's the thing, I know nothing about this guy. Haven't met him, spoke to him, etc. I don't know what methods he uses, just that he comes "highly recommend" by several friends of my husbands and "knows gsd better then people". So my husband says let's have him come up and see what he says and if we don't like him, we're the customer and we won't use him. Fair enough. So he'll be up tomorrow evening to go over things like feeding, housebreaking, equipment needed, etc. I'm very nervous about this for some reason. I want to be prepared so I was just wondering, what do you think would be some good questions to have on hand to ask him? What would you ask a prospective trainer? 
Thanks!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

my personal opinion. i like a trainer that is kinda militant. even sets the dog up for failure. uses prong and Ecollars. trains with both positive rewards but also leadership and discipline. some trainers are real tree huggin' hippys that over reward for the good and just ignore the bad. get the type of trainer in your head you want and just feel them out.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Pretty much what scarfish says plus.... I want an instructor that will kick my ass when I am the problem and come up short....even though many places/trainers will claim......" it's more about training the handler than the dog"...yeah, that sounds good but they only go so far when they train the handler...generally it ends at teaching the handler the mechanics....they won't tell a handler they are lacking in confidence/consistency/authority/leadership/proper execution and issuance of commands and corrections etc...... usually most places/trainers sugarcoat the shortcomings of the handler. I understand why...because this country is so PC and we don't want to hurt anyone's feelings much less get sued. Was that out loud?

SuperG


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Is he bringing some dogs over? Before I ask him anything, I want to see him handle dogs. Then you can ask him what he was doing and what would he do if that didn't work.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I would ask what dogs he has and what he has trained for. I would ask him to bring one of his dogs if you can and watch him work his own dog. I too like a honest, say it like it is, correct me, don't sugar coat it kind of trainer. The sweet type just aren't useful for me. My trainer is a super guy but when it comes to dogs he will be very direct. Makes sense because a dog does not get "sugar coated politeness". A dog excels when the training is crystal clear and well timed. I love a trainer that has all tools at his/her disposal. No one way fits all. No, "prongs are torture" etc. That is silliness. 

If you haven't worked with a good trainer you will feel like an idiot initially. I totally did. That is pretty common and may be the source of your anxiety? But this is important to work on. No anxiety with your dog. You have to check your ego at the door with a good trainer. Commit to work with whomever to bring out the best in your dog. You want a trainer that is way better than you. So you will always be one down and embrace that position. 

I also like a trainer that spends a fair amount of time helping me learn to read dogs. Read body language. My trainer spent an initial 4 hours with me without a dog. We went through tons of information about reading dogs. Was very cool and super helpful.

Think about what is causing your anxiety. Anxiety with dogs transfers easily. So you need to work on that if it exists beyond just this decision. That may be your work outside of training. You won't screw up your dog with a mistake. Most dogs are pretty forgiving. So you have to be ready to roll up your sleeves and make mistakes and enjoy that process.

Best to you and hats off that you are meeting a trainer before you even get a puppy. That is cool. Wish I had met my trainer like that. I had to go through 3 other not so helpful trainers first.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Seeing the trainer work with dogs is a great point and would be very illuminating. 


I wouldn't personally work with any trainer who wasn't certified by a science-based training organization (e.g., not one of those franchises, popular among GSD owners, in which anyone can buy in and call themselves a "trainer"). I also wouldn't work with any trainer who didn't use science-based training methods, grounded in animal behavior and with a strong foundation in canine psychology and neurology.


----------



## *Fiona (May 25, 2016)

scarfish said:


> my personal opinion. i like a trainer that is kinda militant. even sets the dog up for failure. uses prong and Ecollars. trains with both positive rewards but also leadership and discipline. some trainers are real tree huggin' hippys that over reward for the good and just ignore the bad. get the type of trainer in your head you want and just feel them out.


Thank you for your opinion! That's what I like, to hear what others like to see in a trainer. This is our first time meeting with a trainer so we don't have much to go off of.



SuperG said:


> Pretty much what scarfish says plus.... I want an instructor that will kick my ass when I am the problem and come up short....even though many places/trainers will claim......" it's more about training the handler than the dog"...yeah, that sounds good but they only go so far when they train the handler...generally it ends at teaching the handler the mechanics....they won't tell a handler they are lacking in confidence/consistency/authority/leadership/proper execution and issuance of commands and corrections etc...... usually most places/trainers sugarcoat the shortcomings of the handler. I understand why...because this country is so PC and we don't want to hurt anyone's feelings much less get sued. Was that out loud?
> SuperG


I'm glad you said it out loud! I like this and I agree! In my head, I have this guy envisioned as a "tell it like it is" kinda guy, but I don't know why...



Steve Strom said:


> Is he bringing some dogs over? Before I ask him anything, I want to see him handle dogs. Then you can ask him what he was doing and what would he do if that didn't work.


I asked about this and we're not sure yet. Word on the street is yes, he usually has a dog with him. I hope so. 



DutchKarin said:


> I would ask what dogs he has and what he has trained for. I would ask him to bring one of his dogs if you can and watch him work his own dog. I too like a honest, say it like it is, correct me, don't sugar coat it kind of trainer. The sweet type just aren't useful for me. My trainer is a super guy but when it comes to dogs he will be very direct. Makes sense because a dog does not get "sugar coated politeness". A dog excels when the training is crystal clear and well timed. I love a trainer that has all tools at his/her disposal. No one way fits all. No, "prongs are torture" etc. That is silliness.
> 
> If you haven't worked with a good trainer you will feel like an idiot initially. I totally did. That is pretty common and may be the source of your anxiety? But this is important to work on. No anxiety with your dog. You have to check your ego at the door with a good trainer. Commit to work with whomever to bring out the best in your dog. You want a trainer that is way better than you. So you will always be one down and embrace that position.
> 
> ...


Ready for a therapy session Karin?  I do have anxiety in other areas of my life, so it's nothing new for me. The anxiety I am having about meeting the trainer is probably coming from several variables.. 1) I have no knowledge of this person coming to my home so it's a bit of the unknown. I don't know his personality type and don't want him to come to my home and judge us on how our little min pin behaves (not perfectly) and if we are capable GSD owners, etc (I know this is probably not valid, but just telling the truth). For example, he told my husband that he would go over food and equipment we need. I planned on feeding Fromm and I guess in my mind I am hoping he doesn't tell us a food he likes and if we don't go with it then he gets a "do it my way or the highway" attitude. 2) We are beginner trainers. It is has been 12+ years since we have even had a puppy. My husband always had bird dogs and my last pup was a min pin so GSD's are new to us. I guess I just don't have the confidence in what I am doing (yet). But that's why we are looking at trainers, because we aren't trainers, right? You're right, I don't want my anxiety to carry over to the dog and cause issues for her. These are things I need to get past and gain some confidence.

Anyway, thanks! I feel like we are trying to take the right steps with this dog but it's still a little scary. We just want a family dog that is good mannered and can join us on family outings and camping trips. Nothing crazy. I think this guy teaches protection too. I don't know if we will end up getting into that or not. 



doggerel said:


> Seeing the trainer work with dogs is a great point and would be very illuminating.
> I wouldn't personally work with any trainer who wasn't certified by a science-based training organization (e.g., not one of those franchises, popular among GSD owners, in which anyone can buy in and call themselves a "trainer"). I also wouldn't work with any trainer who didn't use science-based training methods, grounded in animal behavior and with a strong foundation in canine psychology and neurology.


Good point... I will ask about any certifications he has.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

You know, I am a therapist! We could set something up. hahah.

My trainer specializes in protection and at times I had to remind him that I was not training for it or for bite sports. Sometimes, especially training for bite sports, the trainer can get a bit hung up on precision. But that precision can be fun for obedience and if done right just increases the bond with the dog.

Check the ego at the door and make this person explain how they can get you where you want to get to with your pup. 

Good luck and report back!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Your trainer will probably want to work without your other dog in the room. In my experience, trainers are focused on the dog you are training now, not other dogs, unless the dog is causing a behavior problem in your new dog. I want to see the relationship a trainer has with his own dog. If they can't train their own dogs or don't relate well to the, then they won't be able to help me with mine.

I was a little concerned with each trainer we've used because so much was riding on finding a good one. You will be surprised, if he's good all those doubts will be gone.


----------



## *Fiona (May 25, 2016)

DutchKarin said:


> You know, I am a therapist! We could set something up. hahah.
> 
> My trainer specializes in protection and at times I had to remind him that I was not training for it or for bite sports. Sometimes, especially training for bite sports, the trainer can get a bit hung up on precision. But that precision can be fun for obedience and if done right just increases the bond with the dog.
> 
> ...


You're a therapist?! Wow! I could tell you are very intuitive and insightful! Thanks for the heads up on the protection experienced trainers. It makes me feel good to hear that. He will be here in 45 min! I will definitely report back and hopefully take good notes (unless he stands us up).



LuvShepherds said:


> Your trainer will probably want to work without your other dog in the room. In my experience, trainers are focused on the dog you are training now, not other dogs, unless the dog is causing a behavior problem in your new dog. I want to see the relationship a trainer has with his own dog. If they can't train their own dogs or don't relate well to the, then they won't be able to help me with mine.
> 
> I was a little concerned with each trainer we've used because so much was riding on finding a good one. You will be surprised, if he's good all those doubts will be gone.


That's a good point. I am hoping we can feel good about him from the start. Honestly nothing would make me happier then finding someone who will be able to help us with our future pup on the first try! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Steve Strom said:


> Is he bringing some dogs over? Before I ask him anything, I want to see him handle dogs. Then you can ask him what he was doing and what would he do if that didn't work.


This. But rather than wait to see if he brings dogs with him, I'd ask if you could observe a training session with someone else and their dog. Although for really basic beginning training that you're describing with a brand new puppy I wouldn't be looking for a private trainer in the first place.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I wouldn't want the trainer to bring a dog to the sessions unless we were working only on interactions with dogs. I didn't see your earlier threads so I don't know what you are working on.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

If I have the resources and I like the trainer a lot, I think it would be great to start working right away with a private trainer. You actually would not have to do weekly really to start with, but a good trainer could do a lot in preventing going too far down the wrong road. With my dutch, I got off on the wrong foot and didn't even know it. Had to do with a dominant possessive confident dog and the way I was playing with him. I was just doing what I had always done, but the unique characteristics of this dog did not fit well with the "I always did it that way." 

Anyway, my two cents.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

DutchKarin said:


> If I have the resources and I like the trainer a lot, I think it would be great to start working right away with a private trainer. You actually would not have to do weekly really to start with, but a good trainer could do a lot in preventing going too far down the wrong road. With my dutch, I got off on the wrong foot and didn't even know it. Had to do with a dominant possessive confident dog and the way I was playing with him. I was just doing what I had always done, but the unique characteristics of this dog did not fit well with the "I always did it that way."
> 
> Anyway, my two cents.


I do too. I wouldn't have problems now if I had worked with a trainer earlier. The problems just get harder to fix.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

LuvShepherds said:


> I wouldn't want the trainer to bring a dog to the sessions unless we were working only on interactions with dogs. I didn't see your earlier threads so I don't know what you are working on.


They're just meeting with a trainer, they won't have their puppy till the end of July.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Ohhh. Then half of what I said is wrong. They should meet his dog and he will probably meet their min pin. But I still wouldn't worry about the older dog's training. If they could train that dog perfectly, they wouldn't need a trainer.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Before I settled on my main trainer, I went to group sessions to spectate  then I made a decision based on how they handled dogs, their philosophy and I even spoke to a few clients (with permission).


----------

